# Any ATI Sunpower owners on here? New owner issues.



## gex23 (7 Mar 2012)

I have just installed an ATI Sunpower Dimmable 6 x 39w unit over my tank, and have a fundemental problem - no light

I've set the clock / date / channel 1 and 2 times and I have no light at all. Even with the manual over ride I get nothing

One question - i've just swapped from a 2 x 39w unit, to this 6 x 39w unit and as such, only have 2 bulbs installed - could this be the issue?

The display when scrolling through says channel 1 and channel 2 @ 100%, so it's programmed correctly. Also made sure the bulbs were rotated 90 degrees and clicked into place, and the fans are running too.

Any suggestions?

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Ady34 (7 Mar 2012)

I would think it could have something to do with only having 2 bulbs installed. With it being programmable, try fitting all the other bulbs and programming only 2 to come on.
Tom Barr (plantbrain) runs one of these units (although i think his is eight bulbs) so maybe drop him a pm.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Mar 2012)

This is probably about the electric ballast. You need to use the tubes in pair. As i remember in a 6 tube unit every second in pair with the other tube. So 1,3,5 and 2,4,6 If any of the pair is missing the light will not go on.
Please add the tubes to 1,3 and one of the plug will do the work i am sure.


----------



## gex23 (7 Mar 2012)

Cheers for the replies. My suspicion is also the fact i'm only running 2 bulbs.

Channel 1 is 1,3,4 and 6
Channel 2 is 2 and 5.

So I 'filled' channel 2 as that's driven by one ballast thinking it'd complete the circuit - but no light.

Just ordered 4 more bulbs in the hope this resolves the issue.

Anthony.


----------



## Antipofish (7 Mar 2012)

gex23 said:
			
		

> Cheers for the replies. My suspicion is also the fact i'm only running 2 bulbs.
> 
> Channel 1 is 1,3,4 and 6
> Channel 2 is 2 and 5.
> ...



Have you rung the store where you bought it from ? Or emailed ATI ?  You would probably get a definitive answer by this time tomorrow and may have avoided ordering the bulbs (although I suspect it could be down to that too, and you will want them in the end anyway).  What solution did you get for the damage to it mate ?


----------



## gex23 (7 Mar 2012)

I've e-mailed both, but it's after business hours.

However, after a second time of fiddling with the bulbs, I managed to get the 2 bulb channel to fire up :






Just gotta wait for the other 4 bulbs to arrive now, along with the Xaxim panels and ABG substrate 

In the end I picked up replacement reflectors for the damaged ones, so that issue's resolved also.

Cheers for the help

Anthony.


----------



## Antipofish (7 Mar 2012)

You know Anthony, that light unit will make your Manzanita look HORRIBLE !  Send me the ATI and I will send you my 2 x 24w Aqua One unit which will look a LOT better...... LMAO      

Man I am jealous, its a great unit   Glad you got it working.


----------



## gex23 (7 Mar 2012)

Sounds like a deal


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Mar 2012)

This is an extreme powerful unit. Even 4 tubes from this height will do a stadium lighting  but 6 is overkill.
Honestly from this height even the 4 will be a nice challenge to keep your tank algae free.


----------



## gex23 (7 Mar 2012)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> This is an extreme powerful unit. Even 4 tubes from this height will do a stadium lighting  but 6 is overkill.
> Honestly from this height even the 4 will be a nice challenge to keep your tank algae free.



It's not an aquarium, it's a vivarium which will be full of orchids, mosses and bromeliads - all which love lots of light.

It also has an optiwhite glass lid.

If interested, i'll update this thread as I progress.

Anthony.


----------



## Antipofish (7 Mar 2012)

gex23 said:
			
		

> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Im interested for sure...


----------



## gex23 (20 Jun 2012)

Well after some unforeseen changes in circumstance, i've decided to break down this vivarium - hopefully i'll be able to generate enough posts to enable me to post the ATI Sunpower / Manzanita / TMC 1000 ND Grobeams in the classified section.

Regards

Anthony.


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jun 2012)

Sorry to hear your having to break down the vivarium   
Only 2 more posts and youll be able to access the for sale section. Im sure they will be snapped up sharply too.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## gex23 (20 Jun 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear your having to break down the vivarium
> Only 2 more posts and youll be able to access the for sale section. Im sure they will be snapped up sharply too.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Cheers Ady,

Life can be a complete git sometimes! I just hope someone can put the equipment to more use than it's current un-used state 

Anthony


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jun 2012)

gex23 said:
			
		

> Life can be a complete git sometimes! I just hope someone can put the equipment to more use than it's current un-used state
> 
> Anthony


Sounds like a painful one mate. 
At least your at the magic 25 posts now so you can get your stuff sold so its not a reminder, im sure it will be put to very good use by someone and you can get something back from it.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

